# Suggest a model from this. Asus X53SC-536D or Samsung NP300E5Z-S08IN or Samsung NP300E5Z-S07IN



## sambhu (Apr 26, 2012)

Which among these is good?

Asus X53SC-536D or Samsung NP300E5Z-S08IN or Samsung NP300E5Z-S07IN

Most features are common.
Some different features are :-

Processor
Asus - Core i5 2430 - 2.4 Ghz
Samsung(both) - Core i5 2450 - 2.5 Ghz

Display
Asus - 15.6" Glare(Reflective)
Samsung(both) - 15.6" Non Glare(Anti-Reflective)

USB
Asus - 1 x USB 3.0 + 2 x USB 2.0
Samsung(both) - 3 x USB 2.0

Max battery backup which company claims
Asus - 3 hours
Samsung(both) - 6 hours 

Webcamera
Asus - 0.3 Megapixel
Samsung(S08IN) - 0.3 Megapixel
Samsung(S07IN) - 1.3 Megapixel

Bluetooth
Asus - 3.0+HS
Samsung(both) - 3.0
(I don't know the difference between 3.0+HS and 3.0) 

Weight
Asus - 2.6kg
Samsung(both) - 2.3kg

Which is the graphics card in Samsung NP300E5Z-S07IN? According to Samsung e Store, it's 520MX. But according to most of the other websites, it is 520M.

Can I get genuine warranty if I buy from any websites.? Some retailers are saying that we won't get company warranty if we buy from, flipkart, letsbuy, or any such websites. 
The Asus model I can buy from internet only. The retailer is saying that he can't give me that model as the company is sending only models with 2GB graphics card. Samsung model is available in shops in my town Calicut.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 26, 2012)

First of all edit the links as they are not working.
Other thing is tell us requirements or should your usage so that you can suggestions accordingly.
And apart from that you should get the samsung S08IN.
And 520MX is slightly better than 520M.
And also don't listen to retailers who are saying that you won't get warranty if you will buy online, you will get the warranty if you buy it online so don't worry


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 26, 2012)

There is nothing like that. Buy it online from reputed sites like Flipkart, Letsbuy, etc or locally you will get warranty. You just need to know where services are being provided. For Asus Rashi Peripherals will look after after sales and services. For Samsung I am not aware but contact 'em over their Toll Free Number, their CC will help you. 
Dont listen to your stupid retailer. He wants you to avoid online shopping so that you buy it from him and he makes a good profit. But ask him if he can provide it for something cheaper. If so, only then get it from him. 
From the specs the Samsung NP300E5Z-S07IN looks good.


----------



## sambhu (Apr 28, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> First of all edit the links as they are not working.
> Other thing is tell us requirements or should your usage so that you can suggestions accordingly.
> And apart from that you should get the samsung S08IN.
> And 520MX is slightly better than 520M.
> And also don't listen to retailers who are saying that you won't get warranty if you will buy online, you will get the warranty if you buy it online so don't worry



Thanks,....
When I tried, the links are working. It only leads to the flipkart page of the respecive models. I'm a B.Arch student. So, I need to run Revit and CAD. Will those work properly in these models.?
Does Samsung laptop have multi touch gesture options, face recognition, cooling techjnology like asus....?


----------



## sambhu (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks,....
When I tried, the links are working. It only leads to the flipkart page of the respecive models. I'm a B.Arch student. So, I need to run Revit and CAD. Will those work properly in these models.?
Does Samsung laptop have multi touch gesture options, face recognition, cooling techjnology like asus....?


----------

